# [SOLVED]Wacom intuos pro not workin

## augustin2

Hi,

I am trying to use my new Intuos pro medium tablet but up to now it doesn't work. 

I have emerged  dev-libs/libwacom, x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom and kde-misc/wacomtablet

 *Quote:*   

> [ Results for search key : wacom ]
> 
> [ Applications found : 3 ]
> 
> *  dev-libs/libwacom
> ...

 

I also copied 50-wacom.conf to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/

The command xsetwacom --list devices returns nothing at all

lsusb returns, among others: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 056a:0315 Wacom Co., Ltd 

Here is my kernel configuration : https://mon-partage.fr/f/fOGa9Fpd/

Thank you for helpLast edited by augustin2 on Mon Jul 14, 2014 5:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Hi augustin2,

Maybe silly question but did you install "xf86-input-evdev"?

Your kernel config looks very similar to mine.

I'm using a wacom bamboo w/o problems.

Gerard.

----------

## augustin2

Hi gerard82,

Thank you for helping me.

Yes, xf86-input-evdev is emerged. Should it be?

----------

## gerard27

I expected that.(it should be)

Do you use kde?

~.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.log might show something.

Or else "lsmod".

For the rest I am out of ideas.

Gerard.

----------

## augustin2

I use gnome3 (systemd).

I also have some kde libs installed because I use calligra.

At first the module is not loaded. I am not so surprised because I think I have it compile inkernel.

If I do modprobe wacom the module is loaded but no change seems to appear.

I also manually installed the latest version of libwacom and xf86-input-wacom but no change.

----------

## gerard27

I use openrc,never used systemd.

Maybe other systemd users know how to check this.

Or maybe a udev problem.

Gerard.

----------

## The Doctor

Using the tablet doesn't actually involve udev. For a while I was using my wacom bamboo tablet without udev being installed at all.

Is it possible that your new tablet is too new and support hasn't caught up yet? All I needed to do was enable the kernel options and add set INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" in make.conf to use mine. Granted, I haven't used it in over a year.

----------

## gerard27

@ The Doctor,

I have in my udev rules:

65-libwacom.rules.

I use eudev but I think that systemd udev will have it too.

Gerard.

----------

## augustin2

Where does the 65-libwacom.rules come from? What is its content?

How to know if the Wacom Pro Medium is supported by the driver?

----------

## gerard27

Here's the content of 65-rules-libwacom

```

# udev rules for libwacom supported devices

ACTION!="add|change", GOTO="libwacom_end"

KERNEL!="event[0-9]*", GOTO="libwacom_end"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b3", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00e3", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0044", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b8", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00f8", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b9", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0045", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0043", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00f4", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0042", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b7", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b5", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00f0", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b4", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b2", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b1", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00b0", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="010d", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="002a", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="1b96", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0001", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00e6", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00e5", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00e3", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00d3", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0093", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0090", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00ce", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00cc", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00d1", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0069", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0023", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0029", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00d2", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0027", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0028", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0101", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0100", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0026", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0024", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00d4", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0022", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0021", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0020", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00d0", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00fa", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00bc", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00bb", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00ba", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0093", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0090", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00c5", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00c6", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0015", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0014", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0013", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00c0", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="003f", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00ef", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00bc", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="00ed", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TOUCHPAD}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="003a", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="usb", ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="056a", ENV{ID_MODEL_ID}=="0041", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

# Match all serial wacom tablets with a serial ID starting with WACf

ENV{ID_BUS}=="tty|pnp", ATTRS{id}=="WACf*", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{ID_BUS}=="tty|pnp", ATTRS{id}=="FUJ*", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

LABEL="libwacom_end"

ENV{PRODUCT}=="5/56a/81/*", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{PRODUCT}=="5/56a/bd/*", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

ENV{PRODUCT}=="5/56a/bd/*", ENV{ID_INPUT}="1", ENV{ID_INPUT_TABLET}="1"

```

If you insert this into /lib64/udev/rules.d you'll have to restart udev (or reboot).

I'm not sure the kde-misc/wacomtablet will work.

I tried to get it to work in razorqt DE but failed because kde system settings didn't connect to it.

Wacomtablet allows you to set anything you want.

Remember I don't use systemd but eudev.

Hope this helps.

Gerard.

Edit:

You might try opening a gnome-terminal and enter

```

xsetwacom list devices
```

If it shows your tablet you're in business.

Read man xsetwacom how to set things for the intuos.

Before I had wacomtablet program I used a number of scripts to set pressure etc.

----------

## augustin2

Hi everybody,

Eventually I decided to use the last version of the kernel (3.15.5) and now my tablet works fine. I hope I will not be in trouble with this ~amd86 keyworded version but at the moment I can see no trouble.

I also noticed that it can work with a lower version of the kernel on the Ubuntu 14.4 release. 

I thank you again for your help.

----------

